# Another dilemma!



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

In an effort to stay ahead of the game with this moving lark, I got to thinking about having the post redirected once we move over there, then wondered how can we do this? Suppose we are only in temporary accommodation, say a holiday let for a few weeks until we find somewhere more permanent, can we have the mail redirected from UK to a central post office ready for collection?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

DH59 said:


> In an effort to stay ahead of the game with this moving lark, I got to thinking about having the post redirected once we move over there, then wondered how can we do this? Suppose we are only in temporary accommodation, say a holiday let for a few weeks until we find somewhere more permanent, can we have the mail redirected from UK to a central post office ready for collection?


Diane if it helps you can have it sent to our p.o. box until you get one of your own.


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Diane if it helps you can have it sent to our p.o. box until you get one of your own.


We are very fortunate to have people like Veronica on here helping us!!!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Diane if it helps you can have it sent to our p.o. box until you get one of your own.


Thank you very much, Veronica. I take it the PO box is standard practice for everyone, then?

Trying to cancel all unimportant mail, such as catalogues and occasional mailshots, and working out who to inform when we are ready to move. Slowly all coming together! The de-cluttering and selling of stuff is still on-going, but the house is looking a lot better for it.

We are changing estate agents this week, and have gone for an 'enhanced package' which includes a video tour, a very comprehensive brochure, and more than one photo on the website and in the agents' window. They seem to have sold a lot more properties with this package, but they have also sold a lot more houses recently than the first agent anyway!! Keep everything crossed!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

SWJ said:


> We are very fortunate to have people like Veronica on here helping us!!!


We are indeed!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most people tend to use p.o. boxes because the mail in general to homes is not very reliable. Also if you do move a time or two it saves a lot of hassle if you don't have to keep informing everyone of your new address.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Most people tend to use p.o. boxes because the mail in general to homes is not very reliable. Also if you do move a time or two it saves a lot of hassle if you don't have to keep informing everyone of your new address.


Makes sense. I presume there is a cost to them? Will parcels be delivered to a PO box?


----------



## Andrea59 (May 1, 2014)

Hi there, I looked into getting my post redirected with the Royal mail, but it was expensive over £150 for 6 months, so my friend sends it over and therefore can sort out the junk. Although I went paperless with banks etc I still get mail.
Sorry about the depressed name but I don't know how to change it, we had a lot of trouble getting our deposit back when we moved, however after nearly 2 months of unpleasant emails and telephone calls we now have our deposit back.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

depressed said:


> Hi there, I looked into getting my post redirected with the Royal mail, but it was expensive over £150 for 6 months, so my friend sends it over and therefore can sort out the junk. Although I went paperless with banks etc I still get mail.
> Sorry about the depressed name but I don't know how to change it, we had a lot of trouble getting our deposit back when we moved, however after nearly 2 months of unpleasant emails and telephone calls we now have our deposit back.



If you click on this link you can ask for admin to change your name for you. Let them know what you want to change it to and it will be done.

Expat Forum Support/Site Help - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just discovered that a company we occasionally order items from delivers to Cyprus, but not to a PO Box. What are the normal arrangements for having parcels delivered in that case?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can often collect them from a courier company or the Post Office.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> You can often collect them from a courier company or the Post Office.
> 
> Pete


But where do they send the slip if they don't accept PO-box?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> But where do they send the slip if they don't accept PO-box?


What's a slip? I don't understand.

When I've had items sent via couriers, they phone me to come and collect.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> What's a slip? I don't understand.
> 
> When I've had items sent via couriers, they phone me to come and collect.
> 
> Pete


Pete, not all have the economic power to send with a courier service. 

I would recommend LHKCY. Take time, but cheap, And no problem with PO boxes


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Pete, not all have the economic power to send with a courier service.
> 
> I would recommend LHKCY. Take time, but cheap, And no problem with PO boxes


That's an entirely different issue to what was being asked. You still haven't explained what you mean by a slip.

In any case courier services are not always highly priced. They are for example very cheap to move goods inside Cyprus. You might also be unaware that a great deal of Amazon goods are shipped by courier.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's an entirely different issue to what was being asked. You still haven't explained what you mean by a slip.
> 
> In any case courier services are not always highly priced. They are for example very cheap to move goods inside Cyprus. You might also be unaware that a great deal of Amazon goods are shipped by courier.
> 
> Pete


that courier inside Cyprus is cheap is not a matter here, I doubt that they order goods for domestic shipping in Cyprus, living in UK.

And for the slip. To pick up a package in the post office you need a slip.

Example: I get a package from abroad. Must pick it up in Limassol. Limassol post send a slip to me in Pissouri. Without slip no package. Simple enough?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> that courier inside Cyprus is cheap is not a matter here, I doubt that they order goods for domestic shipping in Cyprus, living in UK.
> 
> And for the slip. To pick up a package in the post office you need a slip.
> 
> Example: I get a package from abroad. Must pick it up in Limassol. Limassol post send a slip to me in Pissouri. Without slip no package. Simple enough?


Anders, is your intent to keep arguing until you prove yourself right or is it to help someone with information on the forum?

I have provided a simple answer to the question asked. It is a correct answer yet you want to introduce other issues and presumptions to try to invalidate it.

This is neither helpful to the original poster or complimentary to you.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Anders, is your intent to keep arguing until you prove yourself right or is it to help someone with information on the forum?
> 
> I have provided a simple answer to the question asked. It is a correct answer yet you want to introduce other issues and presumptions to try to invalidate it.
> 
> ...


I will stop when you have answered the question asked. How do I get a package here from a seller that don't accept a PO box address?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I will stop when you have answered the question asked. How do I get a package here from a seller that don't accept a PO box address?


Ultimately if a seller refuses to accept an address they will not send to you regardless of whether the address is a PO Box or not. That is their right.

But as I have experienced you can often persuade them otherwise with a collection service. If you live in a small village you can also leave the words"PO Box" off, it will still come to you.

That is why I answered the way I did. Not all of us kowtow and submit to every rule like sheep.

Pete


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry to have caused such a kerfuffle!!

The company in question use a courier, and the price is quite reasonable for shipping internationally, but the terms and conditions state that they do not send to a PO Box address or similar. Presumably I have to register my actual address with them - once we have one - and then the receiving agent will send me the post slip to collect from a depot somewhere. Occasionally we have to do that here when the delivery arrives and no one is in, either from the post office or the courier office. If that is the case, it will be fine.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

DH59 said:


> Sorry to have caused such a kerfuffle!!
> 
> The company in question use a courier, and the price is quite reasonable for shipping internationally, but the terms and conditions state that they do not send to a PO Box address or similar. Presumably I have to register my actual address with them - once we have one - and then the receiving agent will send me the post slip to collect from a depot somewhere. Occasionally we have to do that here when the delivery arrives and no one is in, either from the post office or the courier office. If that is the case, it will be fine.


That's more or less it although in my experience the courier will phone you rather than send a slip.

If you use a friend's address it may simplify things particularly if you can ask to collect the goods. 

Many vendors assume there is a comprehensive courier delivery system here as in the UK or US. There is not, there is a quite efficient collection system though.

Pete


----------

